# Frammersbacher DH-Rennen



## bernd e (7. Februar 2012)

Vorankündigung für eine neue Veranstaltung in Frammersbach.
Termin: 30.09.2012
Ort: Frammersbach
Was: Jugend, sowie Erwachsenen DH-Rennen
Veranstalter: MSF-Frammersbach
Info: ist demnächst auf derWebseite vom MSF-Frammersbach zu finden.

Vorab-Info: es wird kein DH-Rennen im bekannten Sinn werden, sondern auch für geübte Touren- / Marathon-Fahrer geeignet sein.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (17. Februar 2012)

da bin ich ma gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (18. Februar 2012)

Nicht nur du


----------



## Redhead74 (13. März 2012)

interessant ich bin gespannt


----------



## Sebastian_2 (8. April 2012)

Feine sache  wäre dabei


----------



## spessartwild (8. April 2012)

Super sache werde mit meinem sohneman  auch da sein


----------



## Fr.th.13 (24. April 2012)

lang ist der kurs ??  denn gefälle hats dort genug um etwas zu zaubern


----------



## grue (12. Juni 2012)

Gibts da zwischenzeitlich neue Infos dazu?


----------



## bernd e (12. Juni 2012)

genaue Streckenführung steht noch nicht fest, Ideen dafür gibt es viele.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (13. Juni 2012)

findet aber definitiv statt? wenn dieses Jahr schon der Marathon und biathlon zumn letzten mal sind??


----------



## grue (13. Juni 2012)

Mal abgesehen von der Streckenführung gibts sonst schon Informationen? Welche Klassen? Training? Anmeldefrist? Genereller Ablauf? Auf der Homepage hab ich bisher nix gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (15. Juni 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> findet aber definitiv statt? wenn dieses Jahr schon der Marathon und biathlon zumn letzten mal sind??


Anderer Verein 



grue schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von der Streckenführung gibts sonst schon Informationen? Welche Klassen? Training? Anmeldefrist? Genereller Ablauf? Auf der Homepage hab ich bisher nix gefunden.


Wessen Homepage? Davon abgesehen, auf der Homepage des Veranstalters steht mit Ausnahme des Termins auch noch nichts. 
Strecke wird erst kurz vor Veranstaltung gebaut, Anmeldung vor Ort, Klassen Jugend und Erwachsene weitere Einteilung ???

Wir wollen das Thema einfach mal antesten und auch eher den Spaßgedanken als den großen Wettkampfgedanken fördern.


----------



## Yannick_ (24. Juni 2012)

Was heißt nicht normales dh rennen? Also berg hoch muss man nicht beim DOWNhill ?


----------



## grue (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,



bernd e schrieb:


> Wessen Homepage?



Die hier:


bernd e schrieb:


> Info: ist demnächst auf derWebseite vom MSF-Frammersbach zu finden.



Da konnte ich ausser Termin nix finden. Ist schon bekannt ob die ganze Sache ein oder zwei Tage geht?


----------



## bernd e (26. Juni 2012)

Wir sind noch am tüfteln und planen, aber hier mal ein paar grobe Eckpunkte:
Zielgruppe: Jeder vom Tourenbiker bis zum "Enduro"-Biker soll Spaß haben
Steckenlänge: geplante Fahrzeit um die Minute
Streckenführung: noch nicht fix, aber beim DH wird auch ab und an getreten 
Veranstaltungsdauer: 1 Tag
Ausschreibung und Infos folgen, es sind noch 13,5 Wochen bis zur Veranstaltung, bitte Geduld. Wie gesagt, wir testen das an und wollen auch sehen was man in Zukunft daraus machen kann. Es gibt ja auch noch das Thema mit dem "Wegfall" des Marathons, evtl. tut sich auch da ne neue Richtung auf.
Aber was ihr euch bei der Veranstaltungsausrichtung abschminken könnt ist ein "Ritter sausen in Rittershausen", "Beerfellemer Buckel nunner renne" oder andere Veranstaltungen in der Art wird es NICHT.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juli 2012)

ne fette DH strecke in den framersbacherforst bauen, steile ecken gibt genug!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (3. Juli 2012)

ne fette DH strecke in den framersbacherforst bauen, steile ecken gibt genug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingtobi (15. Juli 2012)

mehr NEWS?


----------



## bernd e (24. Juli 2012)

Ich war die Tage Land unter, dafür gibt es jetzt Infos:

msf-frammersbach.de/dh

Die Anmeldung ist noch Offline folgt aber auch noch.

Jetzt wird Strecke gebau und getestet


----------



## MTB-1988 (27. Juli 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ich war die Tage Land unter, dafür gibt es jetzt Infos:
> 
> msf-frammersbach.de/dh
> 
> ...



Ab wann kann man sich da anmelden?


----------



## bernd e (28. Juli 2012)

Sollte diese Woche online gehen.
Flyer ist seit eben online.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (29. Juli 2012)

Klasseneinteilung? xc bikes , dh?


----------



## bernd e (29. Juli 2012)

2 Jungendklassen, 1 Erwachsenenklasse (Männlien und Weiblein getrennt gewertet), steht aber für gewöhnlich in der Ausschreibung.
Für alle sorten Bikes.
Die geplanten Chickenways bin ich alle mit nem XC-Hardtail und Sattel Vollauszug. Klar mit nem Tourenfully und Sattel unten geht es schneller, aber zum testen macht man auch mal sowas. Die "direkte"-Linie wird nur mit einem Enduro-Bike aufwärts sinnvoll zu fahren sein. Allerdings wird die Strecke erst kurz vor knapp aufgebaut.

Eine Bitte, ab und an auf die Webseite schauen, da kommen jetzt alle restlichen Infos die nächsten Tage zusammen (Ausschreibung, Anmeldung, Streckenprofil, evtl. ein paar Bilder).


----------



## bernd e (8. August 2012)

Webseite wurde wieder überarbeitet:
Streckenprofil ist online
dif. Infos sind neu dazu gekommen
Sponsoren verlinkt (weitere folgen noch)

Ausschreibung folgt diese Woche noch (so der Plan).


----------



## bernd e (13. August 2012)




----------



## Cyclingtobi (16. August 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/events/270809399700463/

hier gibt es mittlerweile eine Facebookveranstaltung!


----------



## bernd e (16. August 2012)

Werbung machen, wo es nur geht 
Morgen geht endlich das Anmeldeformular online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (17. August 2012)

Anmeldung ist online. Ab jetzt kann man sich angemelden.

msf-frammersbach.de/dh/


----------



## Cyclingtobi (17. August 2012)

bernd wo ist da der link zur anmeldung auf der Seite!???


----------



## Yannick_ (17. August 2012)

wer ist der empfänger für die überweisung??


----------



## bernd e (18. August 2012)

Hier der Direktlink (ist etwas versteckt, ganz unten): Anmeldung 
Und neu, auf der Infoseite (msf-frammersbach.de/dh ist es oben auch noch verlinkt.
Kontoinhaber ist inzwischen auf der Anmeldung nachgepflegt.

Und ganz wichtig die ihre Anmeldung per Post schicken möchten: KEIN Bargeld in den Briefumschlag! Teilnahmebebühr unbedingt überweisen! Wir werden uns auf keine Diskusion einlassen: "Geld war doch im Umschlag".


----------



## grue (14. September 2012)

Bekommt man bei erfolgreicher Anmeldung eigentlich irgendein feedback oder gibt es sowas wie ne Meldeliste oder so? Hab meine Anmeldung anfang der Woche abgeschickt und auch gleichzeitig das Geld überwiesen.


----------



## bernd e (15. September 2012)

Bestätigung schicken wir nicht. Ab nächster Woche wird die Vorab-Startliste auf der Webseite veröffentlicht. Startnummern gibt es dann am Renntag ab 9 Uhr an der Skihütte im Rennbüro. 

@ grue: eine Meldung aus der Stadt mit dem Stern habe ich, könnte deine sein


----------



## Climax_66 (17. September 2012)

bernd schrieb:
			
		

> Vorab-Info: es wird kein DH-Rennen im bekannten Sinn werden, sondern auch für geübte Touren- / Marathon-Fahrer geeignet sein.




Servus auf der Anmeldung stehen ja nur Alterklassen keine Katogorie Klassen also fahren CC Fahrer und DH Crack in einer Klasse und beide sollen Spaß haben, ich frag mich wie ihr das macht. Facebook nach zu urteilen sind 90% DH Piloten am Start, macht das Sinn als All Mountain Fahrer der gern Trails runter fährt an Start zu gehn?


----------



## bernd e (20. September 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Servus auf der Anmeldung stehen ja nur Alterklassen keine Katogorie Klassen also fahren CC Fahrer und DH Crack in einer Klasse und beide sollen Spaß haben, ich frag mich wie ihr das macht. Facebook nach zu urteilen sind 90% DH Piloten am Start, macht das Sinn als All Mountain Fahrer der gern Trails runter fährt an Start zu gehn?



So ist es, alle fahren in einer Klasse und es soll der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen. 

Alles kann überrollt werden oder hat ne Umfahrung. Mit dem Hardtail und Sattelvollauszug bin ich die Strecke auf den Umfahrungen und mit dem LV 301 (Fully) alles bis auf einen Sprung gefahren.

Ich habe nur die Startliste und kann über das Können der Fahrer nichts sagen (ob es DH´ler sind oder nicht).

Aber, wie schon oben beschrieben, jeder Teilnehmer soll zu seinem Spaß kommen, auch die mit wenig Federweg. Das war und ist unser Ziel.


----------



## Climax_66 (20. September 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Aber, wie schon oben beschrieben, jeder Teilnehmer soll zu seinem Spaß kommen, auch die mit wenig Federweg. Das war und ist unser Ziel.



Das ihr das wollt glaub ich aufs Wort, nur wenn man als CC-ler von DH Cracks vorgeführt wird, macht das Spaß? Hätte mir wenigstens noch eine All Mountain/Enduro Klasse gewünscht und eine Ü40 Klasse.... Aber der letzte Platz ist mit Sicherheit ja noch zu ergattern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. September 2012)

Spaß in Form von Fahrspaß. Muss man immer, nur da es auf den Namen "Rennen" hört, der erste sein müssen.
Da es das erste Rennen von uns ist, kann man sicher nicht auf WM-Niveau starten. Dafür bitten wir um Verständnis.
Aber deinen Vorschlag nehme ich gerne für die Zukunft auf.

ps. Beerfelden hat auch mal klein angefangen


----------



## Climax_66 (20. September 2012)

Wer will den WM-Niveau? Mit Sicherheit die wenigsten, ich weiß schon worauf es euch ankommt, nur weiß das auch das Starterfeld? Wenn Rennen drauf steht denken 95% da ist auch Rennen drinn.

Bin ja froh das ihr eben nicht den Wettkampf sondern den Spaß im Vordergrund stellen wollt und dies sollte es viel öfter geben.

Ich denke nur das mit einer definirteren Verpackung ein bunteres Starterfeld bei dem Event wären.


----------



## grue (20. September 2012)

Ganz im Ernst, man kann Sachen auch überreglementieren! Soll dann vor dem Start die technische Abnahme noch nachmessen, dass man auch bloß nicht mit zuviel Federweg in der AM Klasse startet? Was ist wenn ein geübter DH Fahrer mit nem 4x Hardtail in der CC Klasse mitfährt? Darf der dann nicht, weil zu gut? 
Einfach mal hingehen und mitmachen, mal selbst erleben, wie dieses Rennding sich eigentlich so in echt anfühlt. Grade sowas ist doch eine schöne Gelegenheit auch mal für "fachfremde" Leute einfach mal ein wenig Rennatmosphäre zu schnuppern und zu erleben, was da eigentlich alles so dazugehört. Auch wenn man vielleicht vorhat in Zukunft mehrere Rennen mitzufahren, es ist immer gut, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, bei nem "einfachen" Wald und Wiesenrennen schonmal zu üben. Spätestens wenn man am Start steht und die Uhr läuft runter, ist das nämlich sehr wohl ganz anders als einfach mal ne Abfahrt im Bikepark. Und die "Gefahr" letzter zu werden ist eh immer gegeben, sei es durch nen Sturz oder schweren Fahrfehler. 
In diesem Sinne, einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## bernd e (21. September 2012)

grue schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, man kann Sachen auch überreglementieren! Soll dann vor dem Start die technische Abnahme noch nachmessen, dass man auch bloß nicht mit zuviel Federweg in der AM Klasse startet? Was ist wenn ein geübter DH Fahrer mit nem 4x Hardtail in der CC Klasse mitfährt? Darf der dann nicht, weil zu gut?
> Einfach mal hingehen und mitmachen, mal selbst erleben, wie dieses Rennding sich eigentlich so in echt anfühlt. Grade sowas ist doch eine schöne Gelegenheit auch mal für "fachfremde" Leute einfach mal ein wenig Rennatmosphäre zu schnuppern und zu erleben, was da eigentlich alles so dazugehört. Auch wenn man vielleicht vorhat in Zukunft mehrere Rennen mitzufahren, es ist immer gut, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, bei nem "einfachen" Wald und Wiesenrennen schonmal zu üben. Spätestens wenn man am Start steht und die Uhr läuft runter, ist das nämlich sehr wohl ganz anders als einfach mal ne Abfahrt im Bikepark. Und die "Gefahr" letzter zu werden ist eh immer gegeben, sei es durch nen Sturz oder schweren Fahrfehler.
> In diesem Sinne, einfach mal ausprobieren!



DANKE für deine Ansicht!!!

Was ist denn mit Enduro, da trifft ja auch XC auf DH und alle haben Spaß. Sagen wir mal so, wir machen Enduro auf nur einer Strecke. Ist ja auch mal was anderes. 
Bitte nicht alles in eine Schublade presse oder pressen wollen, ein großer Haufen ist ab und an auch mal gut 

ps. auch bei Marathons muss es einen "letzten" geben, und der fährt beim nächsten auch wieder mit


----------



## Climax_66 (21. September 2012)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte nur im Groben wissen was mich erwartet.
Enduro hört sich gut an. Das hätte sich auf dem Fleyer auch gut gemacht.


----------



## bernd e (22. September 2012)

war kein Platz mehr  und indirekt steht es ja drauf (Chickenway, erfahrene MTBiker).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (25. September 2012)

Gugg da: Ankündigung im Newsbereich


----------



## bernd e (27. September 2012)

Bezahlung!!!
Da immer wieder die Frage kommt: Bitte die Buchungszeiten der Banken berücksichtigen!!! Garantiert werden 3 Werktage und somit kommt das Geld evtl. nicht rechtzeitig an (morgen ist letzter Buchungstag diese Woche) und kann dann auch nicht berücksichtigt werden! Auf unserer Webseite steht es auch schon, lieber vor Ort bei der Startnummernausgabe bezahlen.

Anmelden geht natürlich noch bis Samstag an die angegebene Fax-Nr. oder per Mail. Alternativ: Anmeldung ausdrucken, ausfüllen und zur Anmeldung am Sonntag mitbringen.

ps. Wetter ist top gemeldet!!!


----------



## fastmike (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich will mal ein großes Lob an die Ausrichter,Organisatoren,Streckenbauer und Helfer des 1.Frammersbacher DH-Rennen aussprechen!
Danke an alle,es war ein sehr spassiger Sonntag gestern.
Die Strecke hat sehr viel Spass bereitet.
Das Team von den Bruchpiloten hat bei der Streckenwahl ein sehr guten Job gemacht,und wohl das beste bei der kurzen Strecklänge rausgeholt.
Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder und hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Schlepplift und dem offiziellen Bikeparkbetrieb

Gruss Mike


----------



## bernd e (1. Oktober 2012)

fastmike schrieb:


> Ich will mal ein großes Lob an die Ausrichter,Organisatoren,Streckenbauer und Helfer des 1.Frammersbacher DH-Rennen aussprechen!
> Danke an alle,es war ein sehr spassiger Sonntag gestern.
> Die Strecke hat sehr viel Spass bereitet.
> Das Team von den Bruchpiloten hat bei der Streckenwahl ein sehr guten Job gemacht,und wohl das beste bei der kurzen Strecklänge rausgeholt.
> ...



Danke für das Lob!

Wir danken aber auch allen Teilnehmern, dass sie sich auf unsere NoName-Veranstaltung eingelassen haben. Keiner von euch konnte vorher wissen was auf euch zukommt.
Danke auch an die Zuschauer für ihre tolle Stimmung an der Strecke.
Und der größte Dank an alle freiwilligen Helfer und Sponsoren.

Die Ergebnislisten gehen heute Abend online und wenn ich die Bilder bekommen habe, kommt noch ein Fotoalbum.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (1. Oktober 2012)

fastmike schrieb:


> Ich will mal ein großes Lob an die Ausrichter,Organisatoren,Streckenbauer und Helfer des 1.Frammersbacher DH-Rennen aussprechen!
> Danke an alle,es war ein sehr spassiger Sonntag gestern.
> Die Strecke hat sehr viel Spass bereitet.
> Das Team von den Bruchpiloten hat bei der Streckenwahl ein sehr guten Job gemacht,und wohl das beste bei der kurzen Strecklänge rausgeholt.
> ...


 

Das hören wir sehr gerne! DANKE, wir haben niemals mit einem so großem Ansturm gerechnet! 

Tobias

Ps. Das mit dem moderieren übe ich nochmal


----------



## bernd e (1. Oktober 2012)

Drecksaff schrieb:


> Ps. Das mit dem moderieren übe ich nochmal



Dann können wir dich ja gleich für 2013 buchen


----------



## direttissima (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich war zum Schauen da. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Lob ans Team...


----------



## papiermonster (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann mich der Meinung von fastmike nur anschließen. Dafür, dass ihr das offenbar das erste Mal gemacht habt, kann ich euch zu dieser Veranstaltung nur gratulieren. Und glaubt mir, ich weiß wie viel Arbeit dahintersteckt!
Ich fand die Idee von euch, in Frammersbach einen Downhill auf die Beine zu stellen so geil, dass ich mich mit meinen fast schon biblischen 42 Jahren spontan dazu entschlossen habe, das erste DH-Rennen meines Lebens zu fahren. Und das mit einem All Mountain mit sagenhaften 140 mm Federweg.
Nach meinem YouTube-reifen Zielsprung-Crash würde ich zwar die Zeitentabelle lieber auf den Kopf stellen wollen aber trotzdem war es die lange Anreise wert.
Auch von meiner Seite mein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren, die Helfer und die, die in der heutigen Zeit noch bereit sind Geld für so eine Veranstaltung auf den Tisch zu legen.
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin so viel Enthusiasmus und die Unterstützung aller Beteiligten und dann freue ich mich auf nächstes Jahr.

Viele Grüße aus Tabarz!
Oliver


----------



## bernd e (1. Oktober 2012)

Ergebnisse sind ONLINE!!!!!

klick on msf-frammersbach.de/dh


----------



## Ben_S (1. Oktober 2012)

Bilder folgen hoffentlich bald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (2. Oktober 2012)

Hoffe ich auch 

Hier aber schon mal ein Bericht in der Main-Post

und hier im Main-Echo für mehr braucht man leider nen Zugang.


----------



## staycool (2. Oktober 2012)

Schreibt grinsekater eigentlich einen kleinen Bericht hier. Das hätte sich die Veranstaltung verdient finde ich...

Gruß Carlo


----------



## Climax_66 (2. Oktober 2012)

Respekt war Sau Geil, die Atmosphäre war Phenomenal. Ich wollt Sonntag Abend gar nicht mehr Heim.......


----------



## rider306 (2. Oktober 2012)

Leider nur als Zuschauer anwesend hab ich den ganzen Sonntag die fantastische Stimmung genossen, großartige Veranstaltung!
Eine kleine Auswahl an Fotos gibt's auf meiner Seite.

Hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr! 
Julia


----------



## bernd e (3. Oktober 2012)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Respekt war Sau Geil, die Atmosphäre war Phenomenal. Ich wollt Sonntag Abend gar nicht mehr Heim.......



Das freutmich !!! Wo du doch vorher noch so unschlüssig geklungen hast.


----------



## fastmike (3. Oktober 2012)

Schade das es bis jetzt so wenig Bilder gibt,obwohl es an manchen Stellen ganz ordentlich geblitzt hat.
Vielleicht könnten die Leute die Fotos gemacht haben mal mitteilen wo diese zu sehen sind?
Gruss Mike


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2012)

Inzwischen ist ein Fotoalbum auf der Webseite verlinkt.

Und noch was in eigener Sache!
Da die Frage schon mal kam: "darf man die Strecke jetzt noch befahren?"
Die Antwort: "Eigentlich NEIN"
Grund: In Bayern dürfen lt. Waldgesetz "nur zum Radfahren geeignete Wege befahren werden". Da die Strecke zum größten Teil nicht auf Wegen verläuft, geht man eine Ordnungswidrigkeit in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet.


----------



## Marc555 (27. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,
mal ´ne Frage an die Frammersbacher lokals...

Gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich eines offiziellen Bikeparks in Frammersbach? 

Ich meine die rege Teilnahme der regionalen DH-Gemeinde hat ja gezeigt das der Bedarf vorhanden ist. Die sehr gute Stimmung mit durchweg positiver Kritik ist ja auch nicht wegzureden. 
Zudem sind wir hier in der Region ja nicht gerade mit Bikeparks gesegnet, somit (denke ich) dürfte ein Vorhaben dieser Art einschlagen wie ´ne Granate. Die Voraussetzungen sind ja quasi optimal !!! 

Gruß
555


----------



## MTB-1988 (27. Oktober 2012)

@Marc555

Wie wäre es mal, mit einer Umfrage, da das Thema ja wohl einige beschäftigt und interessiert!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (27. Oktober 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> @_Marc555_
> 
> Wie wäre es mal, mit einer Umfrage, da das Thema ja wohl einige beschäftigt und interessiert!?




Ich glaube da braucht man nicht viele Fragen nach dem Rennwochenende.
Das sah auch unter den nicht bikenden Zuschauern nach Zustimmung aus. Für den Liftbetreiber würde sich das sicher auch rechnen. Zumindest mal ähnlich Beerfelden also "nur" Wochenende Liftbetrieb. Und bei guter Bewirtung spülen sich sicher die Skihüttenbetreiber auch einen Boni ins Haus. Ich denke bei gut durchdachten Streckenführungen und gut gebauter Strecke würde sich das Ding auf jeden Fall lohnen. Aber Rom wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut!
Das Potenzial ist auf jeden Fall da. 

Greetz
555


----------



## Cyclingtobi (29. Januar 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=616398 *Seit gespannt, es gibt eine 2. Auflage!
*


----------

